# Karen - bei der Krankenschwester wird man schnell gesund / nurse (62x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (31 Mai 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Karen*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## ironbutterfly (31 Mai 2009)

mein Gott _Schwester_, hilf mir:thumbup:


----------



## NAFFTIE (1 Juni 2009)

nurse ist immer gut danke dafür


----------



## syd67 (30 Mai 2010)

da wuerd ich mir aber zeit lassen mit dem gesundwerden


----------



## POLOHUNTER (14 Jan. 2011)

Und wenn die alte auch Hebamme ist: DANN BIN ICH AUF DER STELLE SCHWANGER, ICH SCHWÖR  

DANKE für die tollen Pics


----------



## congo64 (14 Jan. 2011)

syd67 schrieb:


> da wuerd ich mir aber zeit lassen mit dem gesundwerden



kann ich verstehen


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2011)

sehr sexy


----------



## Tom G. (26 Okt. 2011)

Ich war mir eben sicher, dass ich diese Bilder erstmals sehe und bin nun überrascht, dass ich mich bereits am 17.11.2010 dafür bedankt habe!?

Meine Befürchtung: Ich bin krankenhausreif! ;-)


----------

